#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  GeoScience books

## ali12

Dear Freinds 
Here you are links, please share your books, specially AAPG and "Geological Society of London" books in structural geology and seismic interpretation.

Deformation of Earth Materials: An 
Introduction to the Rheology of Solid Earth
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Reservoir sandstones
By: R.R. Berg (1986)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Geology of Carbonate Reservoirs: The Identification, Description and Characterization of Hydrocarbon Reservoirs in Carbonate Rocks
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Petroleum Geology of Libya


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Petroleum Geoscience
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

from azut.blogfaSee More: GeoScience books

----------


## ismak78

many thanks nice share

----------


## aliali

Thanks

----------


## ashok

thanks aliali.
Does any one have a link to the book "The RockPhysics Handbook" 2009 cambridge university Press?
pls share

----------


## ali12

Dear Brothers 
Here you are the other books

Log Interpretation
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Petrophysics: Theory and Practice of Measuring Reservoir Rock
by Djebbar Tiab, Erle C. Donaldson(2004)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Petrophysics: Theory and Practice of Measuring Reservoir Rock
by Djebbar Tiab, Erle C. Donaldson(2004)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


please share your books, specially AAPG and "Geological Society of London" books in structural geology and seismic interpretation.

----------


## AlexIvan

Quantitative Seismic Interpretation. Applying Rock Physics Tools to Reduce interpretation Risk.  
Per Avseth, Tapan Mukerji, and Gary Mavko 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks to ru-board!

----------


## GerardoL

Hi friends, 

Siliciclastic -- Sequence
Stratigraphy in Well Logs, - Cores, and Outcrops:
Concepts for High-Resolution
Correlation of Time and Facies

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks to Rosi !!!!!!

----------


## GerardoL

3D- Structural Geology. H Groshong (2006)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

good luck

----------


## ali12

Thanks Brothers

----------


## ali12

Hi friends,

The Nature and Tectonic Significance of Fault Zone Weakening (Geological Society Special Publication, No. 186)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ali12

Hi friends,

The Nature and Tectonic Significance of Fault Zone Weakening (Geological Society Special Publication, No. 186)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ali12

Hi friends,

*Seismic Stratigraphy, Basin Analysis and Reservoir Characterisation*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ali12

Hi friends,

*Seismic Stratigraphy, Basin Analysis and Reservoir Characterisation*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: GeoScience books

----------


## datta70

Thank you very much for sharing the books.

----------


## NGUYETMINHPT

thank you

----------


## lulliri

thanks guys.........

----------


## ouss2009

thank you so much

----------


## ali12

Dear Friends

*1991 SSS in WellLogs-CORES-For-HR-Correllations PICs.rar* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ali12

*APPG Mem 39 Seismic Sequnce Stratygraphy II.rar*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
*SSS in WellLogs-CORES-For-HR-Correllations Text.pdf*

----------


## GerardoL

Thank you very much
I dont believe !!!! Memoir 39 !!!! very good


Clays
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Naseer

Does someone has - "3-D Seismic Interpretation" by M. Bacon , R. Simm and T. Redshaw ...

loads of gratitude in advance

----------


## petron

some pepers of *Sequence Stratigraphy* 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

thank, enjoy

----------


## GerardoL

Thanks friends for the material

Naseer here is "3D Seismic Interpretation"

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

good luck

----------


## mostafa_monir

Many thanks and Jazak Allah khir

----------


## reseng123

Hi friends



This is link for AAPG

Overpressure
[URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/66808957/31604e23/1996_AAPG_Mem_76_OverPressure.html?s=1"]See More: GeoScience books

----------


## reseng123

Hi friends

*AAPG Memoir*


AAPG Memoir 76 overpressure



[hide]http://www.4shared.com/file/66808957/31604e23/1996_aapg_mem_76_overpressure.html?s=1[/hide]


Sorry if i made mistake.because this is my first post  :Smile:

----------


## GerardoL

Hi friends, we are here again   :Smile: 


Geostatistic for Seismic Data

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Good luck

----------


## ali12

Dear friends,
Download it and upload in other host fro the others.
Thanks.
*SEISMIC SURVEYING AND WELL LOGGING*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lino2008

please help me this book is damage Reservoir sandstones
By: R.R. Berg (1986) could you share again

----------


## Rosi

here it is
RESERVOIR SANDSTONES
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Rosi

Priciples of sedimentary basin analysis- Miall

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Rosi

Sedimentary basins and petroleum geology of the middle east


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lino2008

thanks rosi thanks a lot

----------


## yamid

hi guys
please upload   Seismic Surveying And Well Logging again

cheers

----------


## ali12

Dear yamid,
the new link for you
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## yamid

Thanks alot

----------


## shantanuril

anybody have the book called..
"The Rock Physics Handbook: Tools for Seismic Analysis of Porous Media" by Gary Mavko, Tapan Mukerji, and Jack Dvorkin .


Many thanks in advanceSee More: GeoScience books

----------


## behrooz45

Thank you very much for the books.

----------


## azp_64

hi
Does anyone have the book "Multivariate geostatistics : by H. Wackernagel. Springer"!!?
thanks

----------


## pedro_leonardo

Does someone has - "3-D Seismic Interpretation" by M. Bacon , R. Simm and T. Redshaw, but with the all pages?

----------


## Adel2009

Dear Ali12
many thanks or your books. I am looking for this book 

Interpretation of Three-Dimensional Seismic Data, sixth ed. (AAPG Memoir 42/ SEG Investigations in Geophysics) 

could you or any colleague upload this book, but do not refer to the Ifile.it link. It is dead one.

----------


## malik

Hi 
Does anyone have guiding material for offshore interpretation.

----------


## khalid_ak019

Assalamu Aalaikum,

Dear friends. If anybody has the following books or any other book regarding 2d 3d seismic survey design and data acquisition, please share with this forum.

Designing Seismic Surveys in two and three Dimensions by Dale G. Stone

or

A Handbook for Seismic Data Acquisition by Evans B. J.

mail me: khalid_ak019@yahoo.com

Best Regards

Khalid

----------


## che_che

The Geological Interpretation of Well Logs. Rider, M. 2002 (2nd Ed.)
Download:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## meyssam1983

I need this book:

Sedimentary structures  Par John David Collinson,David B. Thompson

THANKS IN ADVANCE

----------


## mostafa_monir

I need Geology of Egypt and Libya Book

----------


## Rosi

Petroleum geology of north Africa

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Rosi

petroleum geology of Libya

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## popos999

Great!






> The Geological Interpretation of Well Logs. Rider, M. 2002 (2nd Ed.)
> Download:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



See More: GeoScience books

----------


## Rocky

> Hi friends,
> 
> *Seismic Stratigraphy, Basin Analysis and Reservoir Characterisation*
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for sharing.

----------


## Rocky

Hi,
Does anyone upload the book /literature on Confined Turbidites?

----------


## juanpind1006

Gracias!! Estan espectaculares

----------


## fuma01

hello,
i am looking for "3-D Seismic Survey Design" by Gijs J. O. Vermeer!
can anybody help me?

----------


## feth2000

Thanks a lot it's realy kind of you

----------


## abdool

This is an old edition of the book 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Hope you find it useful and somebody else uploads a newer edition.

----------


## fuma01

@ abdool: Thank very much! I am sure its useful.
If somebode have the the new Version of "3-D Seismic Survey Design" by Gijs J. O. Vermeer or another 3d survey design books, please share

this is the one from Cordsen (Planning 3d surveys), if sombody is interested:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Jasem

Hi My friends
this is persian site for Ebook and greate softwares Free Download (Direct link)


Ebook:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Software:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rhcp

> Hi My friends
> this is persian site for Ebook and greate softwares Free Download (Direct link)
> 
> 
> Ebook:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



Files from geopedia.ir are password protected. What is the password?

----------


## Jasem

Oh yes

Password: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Jasem

hi.
i need a book Called "Structural Geology for Petroleum Geology"
please help me

----------


## OBond

Thank You for the books!


"Knowledge is the Power".See More: GeoScience books

----------


## ali12

Dear Friends 
I need *THRUST FAULT RELATED FOLDING* from AAPG.

----------


## ali12

Dear Friend,
How can send me any book about Geology of Iraq
petrofars@yahoo.com

----------


## era11

thanks for all people who posted books on this pots , they`ve been a greet help to me  :Smile:

----------


## geophysicien1

please some can share this book 'semic migration'
thank you in advance

----------


## viewer9

Friends, could you upload books/papers  on petroleum geology of south America/south Atlantic margin/Brazil petroleum geology. It will be of great help to me. Thanks in advance.

----------


## rhcp

Kindly request for a book regarding Geology of Iran. Could someone help me?

----------


## tijanasretenovic

I am looking for this book

Interpretation of Three-Dimensional Seismic Data, sixth ed. (AAPG Memoir 42/ SEG Investigations in Geophysics)

----------


## Rosi

check this link for some AAPG memoirs and seismic stuff

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Rosi

a publication on structures of the Zagros fold-thrust belt in Iran:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

i hope its useful

----------


## tkusumo

Great Share Bro...Million Thanks

----------


## tijanasretenovic

Great!

----------


## rhcp

> a publication on structures of the Zagros fold-thrust belt in Iran:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> i hope its useful



Thank you very much!See More: GeoScience books

----------


## hadiwibowo

Thank you very much all; :Wink:

----------


## mkan

i need this book Applied Subsurface Geological Mapping with Structural Methods 


please upload it or any related books
regards

----------


## geophysicien1

i nedd aalso this book ' applied subsurface geological mapping with structural methods'

----------


## minmindl

Thank you very much!

----------


## rohit2595

'W C Krumbein & L L Sloss, Stratigraphy and Sedimentation'....i need this book...pl if anyone cn hlp me......wil be thnkful....

----------


## gerard_

My dear friend, i'm looking this book "Quantitative seismic interpretation: applying rock physics tools", can you helpme?

----------


## ali12

Dear friend,
I need these book from SEG Could you or your friend download and send them to me.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ashashash

Dear Friends, 
is sombudy have the book titled Sedimentary Environments and Facies. Edited by H.G. Reading the 3rd Edition.
Please if have upload it,

Thanks in ADVANCE

----------


## colmeseks

Dear all,
I need  this book 4 my thesis "Geochemistry in Petroleum Exploration by Douglas W. Waples"

Would you help me?please

Thank in advance

----------


## milonerva

Structural Analysis and Synthesis: A Laboratory Course in Structural Geology
By Stehen M. Rowland, Ernest M. Duebendorfer, Ilsa M. Schiefelbein


This widely used, highly readable introduction to structural analysis is specifically designed to support the laboratory work of undergraduates in structural geology courses.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## milonerva

Plate tectonics and crustal evolution
Kent C. Condie


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## milonerva

Seismic Data Analysis


(Investigations in Geophysics No. 10)
Society Of Exploration Geophysicists
2001



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

250MB djvu

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: GeoScience books

----------


## hasrat

Dear Sir,
           I am Muhammad Assad from Pakistan.I am desperately
looking for the book 'A Handbook for Seismic Data Acquisition in
Exploration by Brain J.Evans.'
I have to go for a Field Geophyscist job interview within 15
days.Please mail me the book or send the book to me at this email
address.I will be highly grateful to you.my email id is assad.geon707@gmail.com

----------


## hasrat

Dear Sir,
I am Muhammad Assad from Pakistan.I am desperately
looking for the book 'A Handbook for Seismic Data Acquisition in
Exploration by Brain J.Evans.'
I have to go for a Field Geophyscist job interview within 15
days.Please mail me the book or send the book to me at this email
address.I will be highly grateful to you.my email id is assad.geon707@gmail.com

----------


## tmas_slb

Dears,
Does any one have the book:
"The Rock Physics Handbook: Tools for Seismic Analysis of Porous Media" by Gary Mavko, Tapan Mukerji, and Jack Dvorkin.
Thanks

----------


## ashok

@tnas_slb, i can upload 2003 version but don't hv the latest 2009 edition.

----------


## geologist_wael

The Rock Physics Handbook: Tools for Seismic Analysis of Porous Media
by: Gary Mavko, Tapan Mukerji, Jack Dvorkin

First Edition_2003 :      	**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Second Edition_2009 :         **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## zaher

Assalamu`alaikum 

My name is Zaher, Im from Indonesia. I need a book "Practical Seismic Interpretation" by Michael E. Badley. Does anybody have this book?

Thanks

----------


## sunny singh

> The Geological Interpretation of Well Logs. Rider, M. 2002 (2nd Ed.)
> Download:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



 Bro , 
This link is not available any more , could you please upload it again , or send me on my id : intellectual003@rocketmail.com..

Thanx in advance,
Sunny

----------


## meyssam1983

I need this book
Please help me

*Giant Hydrocarbon Reservoirs of the World (AAPG Memoir 88)*

----------


## che_che

Hi guys,

I wasn't online in this forum since a long time. Many people asked me for re-uploading "The Geological Interpretation of Well Logs. Rider, M. 2002 (2nd Ed.)".
Here it is:

Part 1:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Part 2:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Part 3:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

You have to unpack the three .rar files altogether.
Sincerly,
che_che

----------


## ALFRE01

Hi.
Somebody coul dupload the following books:
AAPG Memoir 40 - Future Petroleum Provinces of the World
AAPG Memoir 74 Petroleum Provinces of the Twenty-First Century 
AAPG Memoir 78 Giant Oil & Gas Fields of the Decade
AAPG Studies in Geology 1
 Thanks

----------


## Luden

Dear friends!
Upload this book please:
*2004 AAPG Mem 82 Thrust Tectonics and Hydrocarbon Systems*
Thanks!

----------


## paolomaldini

somebody can share something about  formation evaluation of naturally fracture reservoirs from well logs.



thanksSee More: GeoScience books

----------


## anjumbukhari

thanks

----------


## petrofars2

I am searching for this book who can share it with me,
*Seismic Reservoir Characterization, An Earth Model Perspective
EAGE*
petrofars@yahoo.com

----------


## Luden

Dear friends!
I very need to this book:
*2004 AAPG Mem 82 Thrust Tectonics and Hydrocarbon Systems*
Upload it please or send me to geoluden@gmail.com 
Thanks!

----------


## viewer9

Can somebody upload this book? It was done before but now it is not available.
Seismic Data Analysis
(Investigations in Geophysics No. 10)
Society Of Exploration Geophysicists
2001





250MB djvu

Download Volume I
Download Volume II

----------


## prof_a

hello there,
Does any body has these books?
sedimentary environments: process, facies, and stratigraphy 3rd edition 1996 READING, H.G.AN INTRODUCTION TO SEDIMENTARY ROCKS AND STRATIGRAPHY 1996  PROTHERO, D.R & SCHWAB, F.facies models: response to sea level change. geological association of canada, St. John'scontinental deformation  1994. HANCOCK, P.L.PETROLEUM BASIN STUDIES. 1989. SHANNON, P.M. & NAYLOR, D.

----------


## Rocky

Can someone share book on Carbonate Reservoir Characterization? Thanks in advance.

----------


## ricudis

anyone know about "the mechanics of faulting and earthquakes" by Scholz?

----------


## guinnesskro

Can someone share this book: geological society special publication "The Geometry and Petrogenesis of Dolomite Hydrocarbon Reservoirs" ? Thnaks a lot

----------


## ania1987

Hi there!
Can anyone send me something about marine seismic data processing?
thanks in advance  :Smile: 
ania (nuut_ka@tlen.pl)

----------


## fuma01

hello everybody!

Has anybody the book from A.J Berkhout "Seismic migration: imaging of acoustic energy by wave field extrapolation".
I need it urgently.
Thank you in advance  :Wink:

----------


## geophysicien1

please i need also this book help <Seismic migration: imaging of acoustic energy by wave field extrapolation>

----------


## fuma01

ok, here it is:



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 :Smile: See More: GeoScience books

----------


## braindrain

> Structural Analysis and Synthesis: A Laboratory Course in Structural Geology
> By Stehen M. Rowland, Ernest M. Duebendorfer, Ilsa M. Schiefelbein
> 
> 
> This widely used, highly readable introduction to structural analysis is specifically designed to support the laboratory work of undergraduates in structural geology courses.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...




plzzzzzzzzz upload again Sir.......................................plzzzzzz  zzzzzzzzzzz thanks.

----------


## braindrain

Geometry of sandstone bodies: a symposium, most papers of which were presented before the association at its forty-fifth annual meeting, Atlantic City, New Jersey, April 25-28, 1960


plz help me to get this stuff...............................!

----------


## braindrain

Sandstone reservoirs and stratigraphic concepts: selected papers, Volumes 1-2

American Association of Petroleum Geologists
 0 Reviews

American Association of Petroleum Geologists, 1973 - Science


plz.............................upload............  .................................thanks

----------


## DronYA

Dear friends!

I'm looking for the books about petroleum geology of Barenst Sea and Iraq. If somebody have them, please share. Especially I'm intereted in this report **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks in advance.

----------


## vim

Any body has AAPG Memoir 91 ( Oil Field Production Geology by hjeperd)
Thanks

----------


## catamaran

Dear all
Im looking for this book. Who have this already, please upload or sharing me via mail. Thanks in advance

Petroleum Geology of Southeast Asia 

Edited by:
A. J. FRASER, (BP Exploration, Houston, Texas, USA) S. J. MATTHEWS, (BP Exploration, Houston, Texas, USA) R. W. MURPHY, (Consulting Petroleum Geologist, Walton-on-Thames, UK) 
Geological Society, London, Special Publications
Vol. 126, 1997

Regards

----------


## mshakeel44

Latest Petrophysics and wireline logging techniques:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Glauberytgno

Dear friends,
does anybody have "Basic Well Log Analysis, Second Edition " by George Asquith and Daniel Krygowski ?
Please share if possible,
Thanks a lot of !

----------


## mshakeel44

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## catamaran

Dear all
Im working on rift sequence stratigraphy. Who have documents relating to this topic please sharing me. I found this papers is quite interesting, do me favour download it and uplod here. Thanks in advance

Rift-related linked depositional systems and their seismic expression

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Cheers

----------


## interactive

Hi all,

I'm looking for "An outline of balanced cross-sections, by Nicholas B. Woodward, Steven E. Boyer and John Suppe" books about fault and fold. If you have it please share with me.

Thank you very much!

----------


## Jasem

hello dear users. i need a book was call:

Seismic Reservoir Characterization: An Earth Modelling Perspective (EET 2)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



please help me for get it. i can exchange with you  :Smile: See More: GeoScience books

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## zocass

very interesting, thanks

----------

